# Mogadore big water perch



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey everyone ! We are getting a group together next Saturday to go to the big open water side of Moggie for some jumbos. Back in the day you could park by the last guard rail on Rt. 43 and just dump over the side, but now you will get a ticket, but this is where all the perch are. This is the last opening on Rt. 43 that you see the lake, opposite the Rt. 43 launch. It will be a pull for sure from the parking lot, but , no guts no glory ! Anyone interested we'll be in the Rt. 43 parking lot, Saturday at 9 a.m. Come on all you Vex guys, Lets light it up the lake like christmas morning !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

FYI: The ODNR has opened the old North Dike roads off Old Forge & Sunnybrook for the last 2 ice seasons. The Boat Launch off Lansinger Road has also been opened. In past years, the City of Akron closed all those access lanes during the winter months.

Parking at those places may save alot of ice trekkking.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, I think you can get to those perch spots alot easier if you drove back to the boat stakes.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

PAINT'S,& IBJ. Are right, Lansiger,is the way to go,no walks in the woods,or dragging your stuff across the hiway. This big water perch idea sounds like it might be fun,good idea,lovinlife, we'll see what happens.--------sonar..........


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

ANYBODY WANT TO GET A POSSE UP FOR THOSE "WANTED"fish called perch? Scroll down & and look at Lovin life's post! --------sonar..........


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Ice bucket john I hope your right, but last I was down there N 
**** was open off of Old Forge but for years they have locked a second gate once you reach the end of the **** at the parking lot. But I hope thats changed. I'll check it out today just to be sure. Somehow, someway those big perch are in big trouble come Saturday.  Special thanks to Pitmann for telling me about this site. Have met many great guys on here, and getting some skooling from the old timers which is always welcome and needed.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sonar, sounds like your in ! ? We used to catch big perch all day, back in the day ! They're waiting for us !


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

can anyone give directions to the parking area you are talking about, is it off rt43?

lmk, bill


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

let me know how you guys do! if you need to know what they look like check out my pics


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> FYI: The ODNR has opened the old North Dike roads off Old Forge & Sunnybrook for the last 2 ice seasons. The Boat Launch off Lansinger Road has also been opened. In past years, the City of Akron closed all those access lanes during the winter months.





> Ice bucket john I hope your right, but last I was down there N
> **** was open off of Old Forge but for years they have locked a second gate once you reach the end of the **** at the parking lot. But I hope thats changed. I'll check it out today just to be sure.


I went in off off Sunnybrook yesterday. The second gate is closed and locked.
Some slobs, pigs whatever you want to call them threw their 12 packs of Natural Light and food bags and trash all over the shoreline at that parking lot.
Didn't have any trash bags with me.....They are going to close that whole road due to pigs like them...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Lewzer, you are right in stating the 2nd gates are closed. To my knowledge, the ODNR has never opened them up nor do they intend to do so. But having the front gates opened sure helps out alot.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I have caught a few of those jumbo suckers over the years. Not as many as I would like in recent years but then again I havent ventured into that area lately.Maybe I will join you fellas. I sometimes get obsessed with catching one of those big fat long dudes that I know are swimming around under me.I marked and x on the spots where I have had some luck in the past.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

I would like to give it a try and meet some of you OGF members at the same time. Great web site by the way. Unfortunately i have no camera or vex(maybe next year on the vex). Hope the weather holds out and i can finally put some quality fish on the ice. Keep me posted of location and time.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I can get away this Saturday for some perch jerkin. I'd like to put some names with faces. I have always done real well for perch in some spots up towards the dam. I don't believe I have ever ice fished the area you are headed to so maybe we can trade some info. 

Joe


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW ! Didn't take much time for everyone to get Jumbo Fever ! Well, here's what we're thinking. Everyone meet at Mogadore Bait and Tackle at 8 a.m. Get all our goodies there and figure out where everyone thinks the best place to get on is. The place back in the day was off 43, getting even with the south island. Quite a few guys will have underwater cameras, but we're still looking for a vex ? I'll bring a digital camera for plenty of pictures to post on here. Also Mogadore Bait and Tackle will be an easy location for everyone to find.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

If I go on the ice my MarCum is with me.  I would love to see a camera in action. I want to add a camera to my arsenal to keep the kids I take fishing from taking my flasher!


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

there is a good chance i can make it sat. i have a vex i do not go without it when i go fishing. i will let you know later in the week if i can make it.


----------



## canfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like fun, I have a couple of friends that I might convince, one even has a vex. would have to go to bed early Friday night though, that early morning gettin up gets harder to do the older I get. lol. Will try to make it.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey johnboy , looks like you caught stocked perch. I can tell by looking close at the ones in the fourth picture.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

I will be there with a vex and willing to do some trollin to locate these tasty guys!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like a jerkin partys on a roll ! Hey, who's bringing the grill ?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got a couple phone pics from a buddy that fished the islands off of 43 on Tuesday. 83 fish total , all a mixture of perch and crappie. Looks like the bite is on !


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

lovin life,
can to have 40 holes drilled and ready to go on saturday for us.

lmk, bill


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

4 and you got a deal


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I haven't been on the ice for a few years I'm starting to twitch!! It was to meet you Bill.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

what time is everyone going to meet and where? have camera and marcum flasher. i've done really well for perch and crappie on the fallen bridge the last couple of times out thanks for the info. plus i have a ice gater auger 200 holes 1 charge i'm ready baby


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Even If the bite is only half as good as lovin lifes report it will be a blast. Looks like the weather man is calling for snow and windy conditionions(better get those heaters fired up)........Hope the fish dont get lock jaw.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We're meeting at 8 a.m. , Mogadore Bait and Tackle. Fallen bridge ? Never heard of that one. Is it out by the islands ?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

by the dam in 24 ft. of h2o


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

There are 3 sunken bridges ,one west of lansinger boat ramp, old saxe rd. between the swimming hole cove&sunken island duck blind, and sunnybrook rd. past the old campground boat launch, & they do hold fish!!!!! -------SONAR.......


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

paint, they are def. stocked. make sure everyone sees that nice little trophy i won every year in the ice tourney too


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

sonar said:


> There are 3 sunken bridges ,one west of lansinger boat ramp, old saxe rd. between the swimming hole cove&sunken island duck blind, and sunnybrook rd. past the old campground boat launch, & they do hold fish!!!!! -------SONAR.......


There are three Saxe road bridges. And one Sunnybrook road bridge. FYI


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I would love to come up but with them calling for snow I think I will stay closer to home this time!! Take some pics for me though


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Leeabu,Do tell,i am unaware of the three bridges of Saxe Rd. where is the third one at, off the boat ramp?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice catch Johnboy


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

is anyone going to be there today, thinking about going somewhere.

lmk, bill


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

There are two channels running from the dam and after the old swimming beach bay. There is a bridge on each one and then the one east of the duck blind. Side Imaging sonar is great!


----------



## Zander (Dec 6, 2009)

Perch trollers can roll in this!!!

http://www.snobearuag.com/video.php


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Lovin life, went to bait store and told him we were going to be there around 8:00 and he is going to open early for us.
Hopefully snow does'nt hurt our plans.

bill


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Billonthehill, thanks, you saved me a trip there friday. I frankly like some snow. I kick it up on the shanty edges and it keeps out the drafts. Just tried the $39 buddy heater Saturday and it is toasty and trouble free. A nice addition to the war chest. I'm looking forward to seeing someones vex operate. I've heard about them all year and have yet to see one in action ! I'll have donuts for all the OGF'ers at the bait shop.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm too old fashioned (poor) to have a vex for ice fishing but I'm curious if they have that annoying motor running sound and how much do they mess up the peace and quiet?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

no wake said:


> I'm too old fashioned (poor) to have a vex for ice fishing but I'm curious if they have that annoying motor running sound and how much do they mess up the peace and quiet?


they have the motor sound but i don't mind it i don't even think about it i'm too busy concentrating on the fishing. i thought it would be annoying before i got my own but you really don't think about it..


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Like lovin life,I use the snow around my shanty too.I will be plenty warm thanks to Billonthehill that buddy heater was a great deal!!


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Hope you guy's don't mind if I crash the party. I've fished the shallow end of Mogadore but never the deeper sections. I don't know where to park so may meet you guys at the bait store. I was planning to fish at Kahle Lake in PA this weekend but with the snow predictions out there I thought it best to stay around here.

Bill


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

good luck guys, i want to see those reports!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

My fishin partner backed out due to a little snow, will have a open seat in shanty if anyone needs to get warm or watch vexlar in action.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I will be out with you guys as well and I also have an open seat in my shanty with a heater and a vex if anyone is interested...lmk Evin


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds like the Mogadore Perch dont have a chance against you guys!

Good Luck!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

so far we have 10-15 confirmed fisherman... i'm gonna have to say they are in trouble hopefully this weather system turns them on fire!!! I'm kinda excited definatly draggin the shanty out but hope the snow itsn't too much of a bi*** to drag thru.... looking forward to meetin everyone I'll be in my maroon f-350 you'll know who it is as soon as ya read the windshield!! see ya in the morning!!!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Powerstrokin, wander if we need all the shantys, thought for sure we would have some takers.


----------



## JustBig (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone been fishing this perch spot? if so, how is the ice out there. I haven't been out to the main part of the lake. I just want to make sure there is some good ice for me. does anyone know how far of a hike it will be. I'm getting over Bronchitis but i have the fishing itch?



_Save my gear first, save me second!!_


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

billonthehill said:


> Powerstrokin, wander if we need all the shantys, thought for sure we would have some takers.


I know i'm haulin mine its nice and big and i put some boat seats in it so its nice and comfy your more than welcome to join me if you'd like we can talk more about it in the morning....


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

I sure as hell hope someone knows where we are going, i think lovin life knows hot spots. that would suck if no one knows where to go.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

yea i have no idea where to go besides the spots that are in this thread... hopefully we aren't goin in blind!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hot spots ? What, who me  Just look for the big pile of orange and yellow fish by my shanty.  If you can't see the pile just follow the smell of New England Clam Chowder, you'll find me !  Seriously though, we will be crossing 43 at the boathouse and heading towards the islands. Or heading towards them off of Lansinger. 17 ft of water. Bingo ! Glad to see everyones getting pumped up ! Powerstroke, My "Lovin Life" handle also comes from my Jeep ! Get those batteries charged, propane bottles hooked up and rods ready, some Moggie perch are goin down !


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

if were goin to the islands closer to the dam i say we park at lansinger i may be young but i am way outa draggin shape closer the walk the better!!!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Lovin life, anyone checked ice condition?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good map of Mogadore before they flooded it (shows old roads/bridges).

http://historical.mytopo.com/getImage.asp?fname=Kent06se.jpg&state=OH


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

Took a drive around mog today at about 3pm. there was about 9-10 cars at CLR people set up close to the road. went by the boat stakes. nobody parked there but did see lots at tracks out on the ice. saw one shanty south by the island. 
With all the snow in the forcast , will need a four wheel drive to get down to the parking area. Sorry, did not get out of the truck to check on ice thickness, but should be ok. Would like to meet up with you guys on sat. Can be at at Mogador Bait at 8am. Only 15 min away, live in rootstown. Jim


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Me and my group are pumped! I did not get to fish for the perch last year because my second son was born January 30th of '09 so that cut my ice fishing short. 

I will have 4 in my group and only a 2 man shanty. We had planed on taking turns in the shanty with the heater as usual. If there are open seats tomorrow after we get out there and the weather is too cold we may take you guys up on the offer. As it stands right now my Dad and I can take the cold (many years spent on buckets) and the 2 boys can use my shanty as they need so if the seats fill up that is not a problem.

Ok back to the basement to rig up my rods. I'll check back later.

Joe

Oh on a side note my Dad and my nephew are really wanting to see the cameras in action, if someone could show one off to them it would make their day. Look out perch here we come!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm going to try to meet up with you guys if I can get out of bed early enough.
I'll ask around at the bait shop if miss the AM get together.

I have a 4wd Jeep ZJ and my shanty has snow runners so weather shouldn't stop me unless it's really bad out, I do have to tow the shanty behind on my little pig trailer.
I live in Randolph and grew up fishing Moggy, so I know my way around pretty good.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I will be there if I can get thru the snow,My Escape usually handles this stuff pretty good.I'm not sure about draggin my homemade shanty deep snow can be tough.I might hook up my brother,like a dog sled!!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

6" of ice on the main lake. Guys catching perch, crappies and gills around the islands according to guys getting off the ice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got back from fastpitch practice ! I have an open seat available and an Aqua View if anybody needs a spot. Man, we went to practice with 0" snow and came out 90 minutes later with 3" and coming down hard ! The perch gods are trying to throw us a curve ball. Push on my friends, push on !


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

guys, this is going to be quite the adventure, good thing is the bait store sells beer!!
se you all in morning, I HOPE.


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

not looking good for sat ice fishing. we have 4ft snow drifts in rootstown and the snow is still coming down here at 12 midnight. may be a rough go of it in the morning just tring to get of the drive.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i will not be making it up with you guys i am snowed in we got 18in of snow so far i live inbetween salem and lisbon. the snow is still comming down good luck fishing


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

You just have to be tougher than the average man...


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Leaving from Medina right now. It took a while to clear the driveway. Hope to be at the bait store by 8:00. I'm driving a dark gray 4 runner.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm up and adom but undecided what to do, looking out the window the blowing snow is awsome!


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Well guys I just could not do it. After spending 45 minuets digging out my driveway only to get stuck twice on my road that had not been plowed I decided that even if my Ford Taurus makes it there I was not going to find a place to park it. My Dad and the boys were in pretty much the same boat. Mother nature 1, Joe 0... I feel ashamed lol.

I think I will take my 3 year old out to build a snow man later and try it again another day. To those that can make it out good luck!

Sorry guys,
Joe


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It'll be a very tough pull getting across the ice b/c of all this snow. Be careful out there!


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

All you undecideds need to MAN-UP!!! When the going gets tough, the tough go ice fishin'...now come on!...



i however will be there in spirit rooting you on every step of the way from the safety of my keyboard.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Same thing going on here. Made it to the next street 3"to4" drifts make it impossible to get through.roads haven't been touched.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I was up early this morning and had even cleared my driveway last night around 11:30 so the lady could get out to go grocery shopping today.There were two cars stuck on my road apparently from late last night. Had to drive halfway up on the devil strip to get around them. Went to Mcdonalds to grab some breakfast and found this poor guy across the street.The girl at the drive thru window said he had been there since 5am. I thought I would do my part to help America KEEP ON TRUCKN. Maybe we can try and put the same thing together for next Saturday for the fellas that couldn't or decided not to chance it. I figured it would be a good investment in my future if I stayed home and chauffeured Pam around grocery shopping today rather than get a call around 11am saying " I'm stuck." 

Im in for next Saturday.Same time ,same place .Any takers?


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i am in for next sat i just got back in the house from plwing the drive my brother in law measured 21in of snow here good thing i have a big farmall 350 with a bucket on it. i would have been snow in for a while.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Burned up my old 10hp 66' simplicity today, it beat me up pretty good for about 1/2 hr before it died, 
I don't think I'll be fishing for a while, I'm so pissed, have to get back out and shovel, next my awning will probably collapse.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

5 of us crazys made it out drag wasn't horrible but not the best my shanty did better than i thought it would thanks to the heavy snow..... i was only out for a couple hours and caught around a dozen dink gills a dink crappie and 5 perch (1-10in the rest smaller) had fish on the vex just about all the time pin-min+waxy, #6pin-min+minnow, and #10pin-min+red maggots through the dorsal, all glows i'd give it a pop and let it flutter down and they'd hit it or jiggling it in one place.... Evin


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

That's great you caught some perch! 
I wish I had been with you's. some adventure this morning huh, where did you end up going in?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

paintED said:


> I was up early this morning and had even cleared my driveway last night around 11:30 so the lady could get out to go grocery shopping today.There were two cars stuck on my road apparently from late last night. Had to drive halfway up on the devil strip to get around them. Went to Mcdonalds to grab some breakfast and found this poor guy across the street.The girl at the drive thru window said he had been there since 5am. I thought I would do my part to help America KEEP ON TRUCKN. Maybe we can try and put the same thing together for next Saturday for the fellas that couldn't or decided not to chance it. I figured it would be a good investment in my future if I stayed home and chauffeured Pam around grocery shopping today rather than get a call around 11am saying " I'm stuck."
> 
> Im in for next Saturday.Same time ,same place .Any takers?


Looks like the makes of a new Chevy commercial, I pulled a guy out of a mud hole one day, had to pull from the rear, tried from the front at first but couldn't get traction to rear, pulling from the rear was succesfull.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

i was one of the crazy guys that made it out. We ended up parking at the Anchor on 43 and crossing the road for a long haul across the lake to the islands. The heavy snow made for a tuff pull and three of us gave up half way and drilled some holes. (Powerstroke and Rockman didnt quit and made it all the way out to the islands.) Fish were biting anywhere you drilled holes, just couldnt get the bigger ones to cooperate. Iced about 30 fish 4 perch, 2 crappie and the rest bluegill with a 3 lb largemouth being my biggest. Was nice meeting everyone and had a blast. Count me in for the next trip out there.

Greg


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW ! I made it back alive ! Stayed till about 5, the evening bite hit about 4:20. Lots of fish but nothing to write home about. Got the pleasure of using my Aqua View along with an OGF ers vex , side by side ! It was very cool. Really made you understand easily how the vex was working by being able to use both ! Okay, Powerstroke said the pull wasn't bad, now take into account he's about 20 years younger than all of us out there today ! LOL! I confess that pull out SUCKED ! Coming back in was not to bad because of the trail made going out . Still it was a battle with the 12" plus snow. Drilled first hole and 2 big bass lurking ! Lots of different struture out there, from sand, to light weeds to rocks ! First time i've been out on the main lake on the ice, so it was neat to explore. I moved around alot to learn as much as i could about the terrain. One of the biggest battles in moving was clearing all the snow for your shanty= !  Felt like i was on a Chain Gang ! It was great meeting everyone, and for those who got snowed in I'm more than available to do Sunday next weekend but not Saturday. Can possibly go to Skeeter some time this week if anybody wants to go ! We met MOTHER NATURE head on today guys, and took everything she could throw at us, with smiles and laughter ! WE WON !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Im up 4 skeet, u let me know what day!


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i go to mosquito this week to let me know when and i will go


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

The pull out killed me, the bottom of my shanty had frozen ice on it.
ended up with 12 perch and about 8 gills.
Powerstrokin, thanks for the pull.
Nice meetin you guys, i will be at next outing.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Hay rockman keep us posted on a possible erie trip.

bill


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad you guys had a good time! Wish I could have made it out there. I will see some of you next weekend at the skeeter tourney. If you make another perch run let me know.


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

It was nice meeting up with you guys yesterday. That was some hard workout dragging the shanty and gear for this 57 yr old salt. Too bad I had to leave @ 4:30 as I just got the perch figured out using small KastMaster's with a minnow head. I even caught a crappie on the rig. Caught a bunch of dink gills and a few small perch on small jigs with waxworms before switching to the spoon. Of the 7 or 8 perch caught using the spoon's none were longer than 7". The evening/night bite may have been a good one. Like others said, there were fish moving around all the time.

Hopefully Erie will become fishable soon and we can get the posse together on the big lake.

Bill


----------

